

Shen 1.7 available - owlpic
https://groups.google.com/group/qilang/browse_thread/thread/3ce65d17dea812f0?hl=en

======
JadeNB
Is this really an appropriate post? I don't know what Shen is, I find no
explanation here, and I am required to enter a username and password to find
out more.

(I don't get all the nuances of HN; it's an honest question.)

~~~
pavpanchekha
Is it appropriate? I wish it weren't, but there's little room in the title to
explain Shen (and then it would be "the successor to the Qi language", and one
cannot leave post descriptions. But a username/password aren't necessary; I
don't know what you clicked.

~~~
JadeNB
I followed the "Shen 1.7 available" link, which points to
[https://groups.google.com/group/qilang/browse_thread/thread/...](https://groups.google.com/group/qilang/browse_thread/thread/3ce65d17dea812f0?hl=en).
I have always been prompted to login when going to Google Groups threads; I
don't know about others. I'd be very happy if there were a way around it.

(If I'd noticed QiLang in the URL, I guess I would have had a better idea
about what I was seeing ….)

------
pavpanchekha
Between the impressive language and a rather offputting website, I really want
to learn more but at the same time am afraid to. On one hand, the type system
is interesting and the work put into improving Lisp is visible; at the same
time, I can't find any publications or explanations of the type system, his
intro for Lisp programmers doesn't address macros, and he seems intent on
selling me copies of his book on Qi before I even properly learn to use it.
Neither can I find example code. So basically, if there was an argument to be
made about programmers not understanding marketing, now would be a time to
make it.

~~~
jgrant27
Some examples using Qi

[http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2011-07-06-164206_purely_f...](http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2011-07-06-164206_purely_functional_fast_fourier_transform_in_qi.html)

[http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2011-06-28-141124_purely_f...](http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2011-06-28-141124_purely_functional_types_red_black_trees_in_qi.html)

[http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2011-03-14-084257_happy_pi...](http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2011-03-14-084257_happy_pi_day_in_qi2.html)

~~~
pavpanchekha
Thanks; though I'm unclear what Qi gives me in any of these examples over ML
or similar. I really would like to see examples of its specific features (the
type system, say).

~~~
yaongi
This is the Qi II book, it has a lot of information and code examples:
<http://www.lambdassociates.org/Book/page000.htm>

------
akkartik
More information: <http://www.lambdassociates.org/doc.htm>

------
chewbranca
For those looking for more information, check out the specification page which
has a nice introduction and more in depth documentation:

<http://www.lambdassociates.org/specification/shen_1.7.htm>

------
hadronzoo
If you're using Homebrew on OS X, here's a formula to install Shen 1.7:
[https://github.com/hadronzoo/homebrew/blob/master/Library/Fo...](https://github.com/hadronzoo/homebrew/blob/master/Library/Formula/shen.rb)

